# 3 meals per day bulk, is it possible?



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi peeps, just after anyone's experience on the above and is it possible? I can deffo fit 3 in and will try for 4, also will have a homemade shake 2 times a day, I really struggle to eat which sucks when u wanna bulk up lol.

Any tips on what to have for those 3 meals or is it just a case of eat alot more?

Cheers


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Youd have to eat more cals than burned to build n bulk so you'll have to wrk out ur weight etc n find what a target calorie intake u need bt if u can eat 3meals I'd still stick to chicken steak fish with sweet potato brown rice whole meal bread evoo peanut butter but I'd try a bit harder if u wrk take a shaker with a scoop of protein n mix it with water at wrk or a protein bar for a snack or even nuts r a healthy source of vits n minerals n fats plus have skit of cals


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

If u can get ur cals in with 3 meals, it will be fine!!


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

3meals with 2 shakes = 5meals to me!

should easily get 3500+ calories from that lot.

but need your stats, as 3500 may not be enough


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

tprice said:


> 3meals with 2 shakes = 5meals to me!
> 
> should easily get 3500+ calories from that lot.
> 
> but need your stats, as 3500 may not be enough


Depends if ur drinking ur shake with ur meal lol


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

yeah i cant do that, im full enough as it is after a meal haha


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

May be difficult in 3 meals mate if your not used to eating a lot of food. If you over face yourself, you'll most likely end up disheartened that you can't eat it all and just pack it all in.

I eat my food like this:

7AM: 650 Calorie Shake & 1 Banana, 755 Calories

10:30AM: 2 Slices of Wholemeal Bread, 1 Chicken Breast Fillet & a Snicker Bar (You need some normality IMO, won't kill you). Comes to roughly 625 Calories.

1PM:4 Slices of Wholemeal Bread, 1 Tin of Tuna & a packet of Crisp (again, normality, it wont kill you!). Works out roughly 620 Calories

5:30PM: 3 Boiled Eggs and 300ml Milk, 381 Calories

7:30PM: 2 Baked Potatoes, 1 Tin of Tuna, Grated Cheese, Tin of Baked Beans & 1 Tbsp Olive Oil. Works out at 1081 Calories.

10PM: Same as 7AM but without Banana.

Total Calories: 4112. The diet isn't the cleanest, but I'm just starting off and struggle to put weight on so its fine IMO. I'll adjust accordingly.

Whole point of this is just to show you that you can get in the calories on busy days, just prepare your food the night before. Replace foods such as the wholemeal bread with brown rice one day or something to mix it up. Just remember to have fun, if you are not enjoying your food, you won't want to eat. And don't go all Nazi worrying about every single gram of carbs, fats and protein, you will get OCD! lol.

Good luck OP.

EDIT: shake consists of 100g oats, 500ml milk.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Spread your food intake out - less likely to develop a distended gut than by force-feeding for just three meals. Also, force-feeding to stretch the stomach out often results in acid reflux and hiatus hernia, and in rare cases even non infected peritonitis (happens to obese people from overeating).


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Why not just eat these '3meals' over a period of time. pick at them and have a steady stream.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

damerush said:


> Why not just eat these '3meals' over a period of time. pick at them and have a steady stream.


Is what I do with my breakfast... is my largest meal but too much in one go, so I kind of graze on it and spread it out over about an hour and a half.

Always feel much more comfortable doing this than stuffing it all in one go.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers for all your comments guys  I managed 5 meals a day for about a week and it was so hard, felt like I was never out the kitchen plus I was forcing it down and took me ages to eat it, by then I was due another meal lol, 3 meals and 2 1200cal home blended shakes il start with and try replacing a shake with a meal if I cn manage it 

I'd need 3500cals to bulk, joys of ectomorphs


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Meals don't always have to be big mate for high calories, just the right foods. For example, 1% fat natural yoghurt has like 25g of protein and 300 cals... adding that into a shake with some oats and milk and you've got a good balanced "meal" right there. Down that and get on with your day, by the time its time for your next "meal", you will be excited your actually eating solid food lol


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

My shakes are:

500ml milk

3 eggs raw

2scoops oats

1 scoop protein powder

Tablespoon peanut butter

Gulp of olive oil

Il try the yogurt 

Yup meal, shake, meal shake and meal sounds like a plan, cheers everyone, great advice as usual


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

How the Fcuk you shaking that!


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

damerush said:


> How the Fcuk you shaking that!


Easy in a wire ball shaker, even easier in a blender.

OP, have a look for a recent thread on here, the topic of which is solid foods aren't necessarily better than shakes if you're covering yourself with the lost nutrients and minerals. Ie, there are some machines who are getting 70% daily intake from their shakes.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Are the wire ball shakers any good!!!


----------



## Chris1993 (Sep 12, 2011)

if it keeps you full dude then I say you try it but your body needs to be constantly fed throughout the day and not just bloated every meal.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Chris1993 said:


> if it keeps you full dude then I say you try it but your body needs to be constantly fed throughout the day and not just bloated every meal.


Is that a fact is it? Lol


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

I blend my shakes, ball shakers are more for powders I think


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

ooomoo said:


> I blend my shakes, ball shakers are more for powders I think


Got 2 ball shakers (sounds a bit rude!) myself, but always opt for the blender. Only downside is cleaning it, mine is an easy clean but some others can be a b1tch.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Are the wire ball shakers any good!!!


Far superior to the original grid shakers, yeh.

Can tackle any powders and even peanut butter! Well, mine can anyway. Maybe you lads just need a bit of fcuking strength...


----------

